# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  I'm no engineer, but....

## Invictus

Greetings humans 
I'm undertaking an owner builder project, i'm going through the drawings and I'm  stumped by the base plate detail, its calling for 250x250x12mm base plates, the column is 90x90 SHS sitting on centre and anchored by  4 x 12mm chemset bolts. That's all well and good but he's calling for the holes to have min 140mm spacing and min 70mm edge distance.
I may be missing something here but does anyone else see how this is possible?
I would like to show a picture of the plans but I'm new to internet forums and can't see any upload button.
Thanks  in advance

----------


## DavoSyd

https://www.renovateforum.com/f36/ho...photos-120536/

----------


## Uncle Bob

Ican't see how's it's possible either.
As for uploading images, you need to use a browser on a PC or Mac. Or use the Tap a Talk app on a phone or tablet etc.

----------


## Invictus

Hi Uncle
It turns out the edge distance is in reference to the edge of the concrete pad footing. Being a boily i was only looking at it in terms of the steelwork, my bad .
Thanks for your  reply, i will use the computer in the future to add my progress throughout the job.
Cheers  
Invictus

----------


## Uncle Bob

Oh yeah. That makes sense now.

----------


## METRIX

> Greetings humans 
> I'm undertaking an owner builder project, i'm going through the drawings and I'm  stumped by the base plate detail, its calling for 250x250x12mm base plates, the column is 90x90 SHS sitting on centre and anchored by  4 x 12mm chemset bolts. That's all well and good but he's calling for the holes to have min 140mm spacing and min 70mm edge distance.
> I may be missing something here but does anyone else see how this is possible?
> I would like to show a picture of the plans but I'm new to internet forums and can't see any upload button.
> Thanks  in advance

  Upload button is shown below, keep the file size under 1MB and it should go straight through.

----------

